# MMA & Boxing thread



## KB_314 (3/1/15)

Hey guys

Anyone else going to be watching tonights (or tomorrow mornings) madness? Light Heavyweight World Championship, Jones vs Cormier. I can hardly contain myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Anyone else going to be watching tonights (or tomorrow mornings) madness? Light Heavyweight World Championship, Jones vs Cormier. I can hardly contain myself!



Not going to miss the main event, no love between these 2, or is it staged? Have you seen the preview on: http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/1/2/7483671/ufc-182-preview-show?


----------



## Dassie (3/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Anyone else going to be watching tonights (or tomorrow mornings) madness? Light Heavyweight World Championship, Jones vs Cormier. I can hardly contain myself!


I can contain myself

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KB_314 (3/1/15)

johan said:


> Not going to miss the main event, no love between these 2, or is it staged? Have you seen the preview on: http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/1/2/7483671/ufc-182-preview-show?


Thanks for the link - hadn't seen that show. I think Cormier genuinely dislikes him (or he should've been an actor). It's going to take a lot though and the reach advantage is just so big. We'll see if DC can take him down or not. Do you normally watch live, or do the Sunday morning thing?


----------



## johan (3/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks for the link - hadn't seen that show. I think Cormier genuinely dislikes him (or he should've been an actor). It's going to take a lot though and the reach advantage is just so big. We'll see if DC can take him down or not. Do you normally watch live, or do the Sunday morning thing?



Try to watch live - streaming via http://www.livestream.com/mma_tv (if I don't fall over ). Also would like Cornier to win, but honestly I think Jones going win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

What is MMA if I may ask?


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Andre said:


> What is MMA if I may ask?



Mixed Martial Arts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/1/15)

Modern version of cage fighting.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/1/15)

Not a very exiting fight though, some of the pre-fights were much more entertaining. Jones won on points. He was very lucky to get up so fast in round 5. If they went to ground, Cormier (ex-Olympic wrestler) most probably would have won.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Lol, @johan I would never have guessed that you were into MMA!
I can't easily imagine you sitting on the couch like a boss with an elegant e-pipe in one hand, a craft beer in another and watching the gruesome battle on the screen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (4/1/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, @johan I would never have guessed that you were into MMA!
> I can't easily imagine you sitting on the couch like a boss with an elegant e-pipe in one hand, a craft beer in another and watching the gruesome battle on the screen.



I'm certainly not into MMA, but very much enjoy this sport - had my fair share as a youngster in FSF (f#@-up Street Fights)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (4/1/15)

johan said:


> Not a very exiting fight though, some of the pre-fights were much more entertaining. Jones won on points. He was very lucky to get up so fast in round 5. If they went to ground, Cormier (ex-Olympic wrestler) most probably would have won.


Yeah I got excited after DC won the second round in the clinch.. but his best chance was his wrestling and Jones defended it well. I'm still very hopeful for Gustafsson though! Not that I have anything against Jones, just like it when things get interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (6/1/15)

Johnson is going to rape Gustafson


----------



## crack2483 (6/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> Johnson is going to rape Gustafson


Sheesh, was gonna ask where's that "reading the forum as a non vaper" thread but I think even being a vaper won't help this comment


----------



## KB_314 (6/1/15)

lol. Yes, Rumble has looked really good recently even at heavyweight.
If I were the betting type, I wouldn't place a bet on this fight at all! I see it as being very close, either KO win for Johnson in the first couple of rounds, or a decision win for Gustafsson.


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

So, how many goals were scored?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (23/1/15)

What do you think @johan - Gus or Rumble?


----------



## johan (23/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> What do you think @johan - Gus or Rumble?



Alexander Gustafsson is heavily focused and I think he is going to pull it off - but only if Anthony Johnson doesn't get a clean power blow spot on Gus's trip switch.


----------



## johan (23/1/15)

Betting currently stands almost 3:1 in favor of Gustafsson.


----------



## Guunie (23/1/15)

My Girlfriend and I love mma... Don't have the facility to watch the fights live but I do stream a ton of ufc and we have watched all the ultimate fighter seasons too...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (23/1/15)

I really hope they're right. I think he's the only fighter atm who could beat Jones (already did as far as he's concerned). But like you say, Johnson's explosive power can pretty much knock out anyone at any weight. Definitely routing for the Swede

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (23/1/15)

Guunie said:


> My Girlfriend and I love mma... Don't have the facility to watch the fights live but I do stream a ton of ufc and we have watched all the ultimate fighter seasons too...


That first season of Ultimate Fighter is what turned me into an addict!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/1/15)

Anthony Johnson defeats Alexander Gustafsson via TKO at 2:50 of round 1 and clinches a light heavyweight championship bout with Jon Jones.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (25/1/15)

That light heavyweight bout is going to be really exciting, both Anthony Johnson and Jon Jones don't walk circles around the ring...they really know how to excite the fans with their fights. Always advancing and looking to finish a fight. Going to be epic!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KB_314 (25/1/15)

Wow. Just watched it. So that just happened.

Feel so kak for Gustafsson. Johnson just shut everyone up good and proper though. He's been pretty damn impressive at LHW/HW


----------



## KB_314 (25/1/15)

And what a treat we have next weekend too with Silva vs Diaz

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Guunie (25/1/15)

2 fighters who also love to give the fans a show and aren't afraid to swing balls to the wall

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (25/1/15)

Let it be known I called it :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (30/1/15)

Has anyone heard anything about Diaz not fighting tomorrow or pulling out or going awol? I saw a tweet from Cowboy Cerrone saying something like.. "in all honesty, if Diaz doesn't show I'll gladly fight Silva tomorrow night". (Gotta love Cerrone - the guy's fought twice in 3 weeks!). Nothing on UFC's site though except that Diaz missed a public training session or something


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Anderson Silva beat Nick Diaz, unanimous decision after 5 rounds. Not a bad comeback for this almost 40 Brazilian.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (1/2/15)

johan said:


> Anderson Silva beat Nick Diaz, unanimous decision after 5 rounds. Not a bad comeback for this almost 40 Brazilian.


Entertaining main card and main event. Wonder what's next for Silva... Rockhold? Belfort? GSP? retire?


----------



## Guunie (2/2/15)

To be honest...I have no idea who would be a good match up for GSP. He is unstoppable at the moment


----------



## eviltoy (2/2/15)

GSP is retired. He is a point fighter though I don't really enjoy his fights. The silva diaz fight was disappointing for me too as I expected more action. Stylistically it was a bad matchup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Guunie (2/2/15)

Did he retire? fook...haven't kept up with news, only watching ufc episodes...my bad


----------



## KB_314 (2/2/15)

Guunie said:


> Did he retire? fook...haven't kept up with news, only watching ufc episodes...my bad


I think it was more of a break than retirement for GSP - he'll attempt to come back. A fight with Silva could bring anyone out of retirement as we saw. But who knows. I agree with @eviltoy - point fighter through and through and he became a little boring to watch. Great fight for Anderson though, ending a career beating another hall of famer (he would always have destroyed GSP imo). I think they will pit Silva against Belfort though, or possibly Bisping.

I like the unexpected, mixed weight division fights best. Why not see Anderson take on Fedor in a UFC cage! Going after Weidmans belt is not a good idea


----------



## KB_314 (2/2/15)

How about Anderson1 vs Anderson2 (aka the most exciting fighter on the planet). Worth watching ALL of this guys fights if you haven't already, but here's a 4 minute highlight reel. His name is Michael Page and he's hasn't fought in the UFC (yet)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/2/15)

KB_314 said:


> How about Anderson1 vs Anderson2 (aka the most exciting fighter on the planet). Worth watching ALL of this guys fights if you haven't already, but here's a 4 minute highlight reel. His name is Michael Page and he's hasn't fought in the UFC (yet)




Love his confidence and speed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (2/2/15)

johan said:


> Love his confidence and speed.


Yeah he's really fun to watch. 8-0 so far. Would love to see how he stacks up against the UFC's top guys at 170.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (2/2/15)

One up and coming power machine in the featherweight div. to watch during 2015, is definitely Connor McGregor (very brave during the interview regarding Jose Aldo):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=85114404&v=o6luYRxIwq8&x-yt-ts=1422579428

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (2/2/15)

johan said:


> One up and coming power machine in the featherweight div. to watch during 2015, is definitely Connor McGregor (very brave during the interview regarding Jose Aldo):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=85114404&v=o6luYRxIwq8&x-yt-ts=1422579428



Just wish we didn't have to wait until July. How do you see it panning out @johan ?


----------



## eviltoy (2/2/15)

My money is on there will be a finish. Mcgreggor is a beast though


----------



## johan (2/2/15)

KB_314 said:


> Just wish we didn't have to wait until July. How do you see it panning out @johan ?



Jose Aldo has a track record of note, but McGregor is very hungry and I will chance me money on the latter.


----------



## KB_314 (19/4/15)

Thought I'd re-ignite this thread with a few good fights coming up..
Last night Luke Rockhold dominated Machida and submitted him in the second round. Rather upsetting as I was strongly routing for Machida. Rockhold is probably up next for a 185lb title shot, although it's a slight pity that Jacare isn't going to be next in line - he's the only person I see beating Weidman but thats just an opinion of course!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/4/15)

I agree @KB_314, I also initially thought Machida will do it. Weidman, who was sitting in the crowd, said on FOX’s post-event show that he first needs to focus on an upcoming title defense against Vitor Belfort, who two years ago handed Rockhold his first UFC loss. Weidman and Belfort meet on May 23 at UFC 187, but the winner of that bout could very well see Rockhold standing across from the cage.


----------



## johan (19/4/15)

A little bit off topic but 2 good boxing fights coming up soon:

 22 April 2015: Osaka, Japan, Juan Carlos Reveco v Kazuto Ioka (WBA 'regular' light-flyweight)
24 April 2015: Chicago, USA, Anthony Dirrell v Badou Jack (WBC super-middleweight), Daniel Jacobs v Caleb Truax (WBA 'regular' middleweight)


----------



## KB_314 (19/4/15)

johan said:


> A little bit off topic but 2 good boxing fights coming up soon:
> 
> 22 April 2015: Osaka, Japan, Juan Carlos Reveco v Kazuto Ioka (WBA 'regular' light-flyweight)
> 24 April 2015: Chicago, USA, Anthony Dirrell v Badou Jack (WBC super-middleweight), Daniel Jacobs v Caleb Truax (WBA 'regular' middleweight)


Will watch out for those.
And of course, Mayweather vs Pacquaio on May 2nd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/4/15)

On what channel do you watch these fights and what time are they on ?


----------



## johan (19/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> On what channel do you watch these fights and what time are they on ?



There are various, but this one is for free: http://nowwatchtvlive.me/sports-live-stream-live-sports-channel-30-streaming-online/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/4/15)

johan said:


> There are various, but this one is for free: http://nowwatchtvlive.me/sports-live-stream-live-sports-channel-30-streaming-online/


Tnx so much @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/4/15)

KB_314 said:


> Will watch out for those.
> And of course, Mayweather vs Pacquaio on May 2nd



They are going to make a killing:

"There are some on sale on the site right now for $19,000—per ticket. But there are no tickets. Buyers are bidding on “spec tickets” sold by people who don’t have them yet, but think they’ll get them. With two weeks to go before the fight, the venue still hasn’t put any actual tickets up for sale." (source: z.com/386604/tickets-to-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-dont-even-exist-but-theyre-selling-for-19000-each/)


----------



## KB_314 (19/4/15)

johan said:


> They are going to make a killing:
> 
> "There are some on sale on the site right now for $19,000—per ticket. But there are no tickets. Buyers are bidding on “spec tickets” sold by people who don’t have them yet, but think they’ll get them. With two weeks to go before the fight, the venue still hasn’t put any actual tickets up for sale." (source: z.com/386604/tickets-to-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-dont-even-exist-but-theyre-selling-for-19000-each/)


I read up to $250k for ringside

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/5/15)

So... 

At 185 - Rockhold destroys Machida. . Jacare (naturally) wins his fight with a deadly submission. Weidman finally set to meet Belfort - although I don't understand why. Belfort was on a crazy winning streak, but hasn't fought since 2013 - dubious as far as "ring rust". Who do you guys think should be fighting for the belt? Oh, and Anderson temporarily suspended for probable P.E.D use!
At Heavyweight - Miocic dominates Hunt after a convincing win over Dos Santos. Surely he's next in line for a shot. Against Werdum? or will Werdum meet (the man who imo is the champion) Cain Velasquez first?
At 145 - excited to see Aldo vs McGregor - who do you think will win?
At 205 - Jon Jones booted from the UFC. Deserves it if you ask me. So Rumble Johnson will now face Cormier for the vacant belt. Thoughts?
And finally, the big news (although not MMA)... what did you guys think of the Mayweather Pacquiao fight?


----------



## johan (11/5/15)

I think Vitor Belfort is getting a bit old as well and Chris Weidman might just topple him for the middleweight title on the 23'rd, although I hope Belfort triumph on the day.
It would definitely not be an easy one for Fabrico Werdum when takes on Cain Valesques on the 13'th of June, my money would be on Valesques though.
My choice, Conor McGregor, he is unstoppable at the moment, but he is going to work for the title, as Jose Aldo is definitely not a walkover (PS: maybe Jenna Jameson obsession with McGregor will just further up his testosterone levels for the fight ).
Johnson vs Cormier is going to be the fight of night for me, and If I have to choose, it will be Cormier.
For me personally the Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight was very even, and I was actually disappointed with both boxer's performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigK (12/5/15)

Any of you guys watch our local boys (EFC 39) last week ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/15)

johan said:


> I think Vitor Belfort is getting a bit old as well and Chris Weidman might just topple him for the middleweight title on the 23'rd, although I hope Belfort triumph on the day.
> It would definitely not be an easy one for Fabrico Werdum when takes on Cain Valesques on the 13'th of June, my money would be on Valesques though.
> My choice, Conor McGregor, he is unstoppable at the moment, but he is going to work for the title, as Jose Aldo is definitely not a walkover (PS: maybe Jenna Jameson obsession with McGregor will just further up his testosterone levels for the fight ).
> Johnson vs Cormier is going to be the fight of night for me, and If I have to choose, it will be Cormier.
> For me personally the Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight was very even, and I was actually disappointed with both boxer's performance.


Yes, also think Weidman and Velasquez will both retain their belts in their next fights. But don't reckon Weidman will have the belt in a year. I like Jacare at 185 and Rockhold also will be difficult to beat. 
The freight train that is Connor - Aldo might well stop him. Not sure who the betting favourite is, but I have that one for Aldo. Admittedly I'm a fan of McGregor and love his fights so won't be disappointed if he takes it either. And haven't followed the Jenna Jameson side of things but will have a quick Google and get up to speed 
Johnson Cormier is exciting. Johnson anyone is exciting. But if I had to put my house on it, I'd also go with Cormier. The 205 belt might change hands quite a bit though in the absence of Jones. Maybe even Mcgeary from Bellator?
And boxing-wise, I didn't enjoy the fight as I'd hoped. Mayweather fought as expected in my book anyway. Pacquiao was disappointing. I was STRONGLY routing for Manny. But I didn't see it so even - I had it for Mayweather by quite a margin.

Some interesting fights coming up in MMA and I think Michael Page will be fighting soon - man I'd love to see that guy in UFC at 170!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/15)

BigK said:


> Any of you guys watch our local boys (EFC 39) last week ?


I didn't @BigK but I do enjoy EFC. Only just started watching it though so I still don't know who to watch out for but will def be getting tickets next time it's in CT


----------



## KB_314 (24/5/15)

UFC 187 results:
Cormier def Johnson for the LHW belt
Weidman def Belfort and retains MW belt
Arolovski def Browne (one of the best HW rounds to my memory)
Cerrone def Makdessi
Benavidez def Moraga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (25/5/15)

Weidman silenced the crowd. Anthony Johnson should have been more patient but good on Cormier now we get to see him lose to Jones again if he ever gets his ducks in a row

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/15)

Dan Henderson got the TKO win over Tim Boetsch in 28 seconds. Gotta love Hendo - turning 45 and still at the highest level of competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Oh! @KB_314 you going to love this. Conor McGregor's forum post on (going under the handle of NOTORIOUS): http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056446232/


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/15)

johan said:


> Oh! @KB_314 you going to love this. Conor McGregor's forum post on (going under the handle of NOTORIOUS): http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056446232/
> 
> View attachment 28868


lol. Thanks for sharing that @johan - had to watch that fight on youtube after reading the post. He's very entertaining that's for sure. And a hell-of-a fighter. Imagine what he'll be like if he beats Aldo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

@KB_314 I won't be a bit surprised if he does beat Jose Aldo beginning July 2015.

His last interview:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/7/15)

So we will not get to see McGregor vs Aldo after all. Huge pity, but not surprising unfortunately. The only bigger fight would be a unification fight on Aldo's return, if McGregor wins the interim belt of course. If Mendes wins... wow, that could be a spanner in the works! Although I don't think anyones really interested in seeing him face Aldo for a third time.

What do you guys think will happen? And in the Lawler MacDonald fight? That one imo has become the more exciting match up.

@johan - where will you watch the fight? What's the vibe in Ireland in anticipation of their first UFC world champion? I imagine there's an energy in the air - if you are watching it socially and in public space, would love to see some pics after the event

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## johan (11/7/15)

KB_314 said:


> So we will not get to see McGregor vs Aldo after all. Huge pity, but not surprising unfortunately. The only bigger fight would be a unification fight on Aldo's return, if McGregor wins the interim belt of course. If Mendes wins... wow, that could be a spanner in the works! Although I don't think anyones really interested in seeing him face Aldo for a third time.
> 
> What do you guys think will happen? And in the Lawler MacDonald fight? That one imo has become the more exciting match up.
> 
> @johan - where will you watch the fight? What's the vibe in Ireland in anticipation of their first UFC world champion? I imagine there's an energy in the air - if you are watching it socially and in public space, would love to see some pics after the event



This was posted early this morning on one of the Irish forums (http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056059510&page=503):

_Dana White reiterated today that Aldo's rib was not broken and he was cleared by 3 non UFC doctors and that Aldo refused to fly to Vegas to even watch the fight where he could be checked out my a UFC doctor.

The X-ray he was posting was showing an old injury not a fresh fracture.

The real concern was making weight if he cant train properly, which is somewhat fair enough but each incident from the drug test issue, dropping out of 5 fights to posting misleading X-rays has Aldo's looking more and more sketchy and the less sympathy people should feel for him that an interim belt fight was forced._

Locally, the majority is behind Conor McGregor obviously, but also a quite substantial support for Chad Mendes_. Regarding Lawler & MacDonald; _Both fighters are willing to play each other's game. MacDonald loves to engage in technical kickboxing bouts and control where the fight takes place. Lawler is willing to participate in a kickboxing match as long as it means he gets to throw a few bombs here and there. As Reed Kuhn of Fightnomics highlights, MacDonald looks to control fights, whereas Lawler is a little more comfortable allowing his opponents to dictate where the fight takes place_. _IMO it can go either way_._

My local Pub, Tipler's, confirmed that they have a subscription to ufc.tv and will have it on the big screen_. _I hope I will be able to take photos afters_ ._

Here's a pic of my favourite barmaid at Tipler's with owner, and she already knows my poison  (no permission required to stand on the bar and take a photo):

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314 (11/7/15)

Thanks for sharing that link - sounds very dubious. As soon as there was talk of the possibility of Aldo not fighting, I think we all kind of knew he wouldn't make it.

Awesome pic - I've never been to Ireland but in my minds eye, that pic is exactly what I envision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/7/15)

Fights will start 04H50 local time - loooong night at the pub - and afters, starting of the Battle of the Boyne festivities over here (12 July).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (12/7/15)

Wow what 2 incredible fights! Now lets try and remember from early morning and 2 hours sleep:

Welterweight champion Robbie Lawler and Rory MacDonald went to absolute war. It started off slow, with both fighters coming out cautious, looking to pick spots. But then all hell broke loose.

Lawler began to heat up in the second round, finding his rhythm and MacDonald's face with a stiff jab. Eventually the Canadian's nose began to bleed due to a clean broken nose, the beginning of the end for the top-ranked 170-pound contender. But, not before MacDonald nearly finished Lawler in the third round thanks to a thundering head kick that was partially blocked. Lawler was hurt, though, and MacDonald pounced. In fact, Lawler was in so much trouble along the cage that the referee had to keep check to ensure he was able to continue. Though he continued to get torched, Lawler somehow continued to remain upright and fire back. MacDonald must have been completely flustered - he pretty much hit Lawler with everything he could but it wasn't enough.

Lawler dug deep, down three rounds to one on the judges scorecards, and came out for the fifth and final round willing to leave it all inside the Octagon. But, all he left was MacDonald in a pool of blood, as a straight hard shot to his already-broken nose literally crumbled him to the canvas. It was an incredible back-and-forth fight that will likely go down as one of the very best.

What a morning to remember for Conor McGregor and the majority of Ireland. The fiery Irishman, literally, talked himself into being a superstar, the future of the Featherweight division and, possibly, the sport. And when the cage door closed, McGregor not only proved that he could take a good punch - Mendes drilled him numerous times, but that he could also overcome adversity.

Indeed, Mendes dragged McGregor down to the mat several times when it was clear that he was over matched in the striking department. "Money" bloodied and beat McGregor - even went for a his bread-and-butter submission, but it was not enough to stop a man seemingly possessed. McGregor escaped the aforementioned submission, and even though Mendes was grinding on him for nearly a full round, popped up like toast and torched his opponent along the cage. One more good kick, and then an overhand left, was too much for Mendes, who after 10 minutes seemingly had nothing left in the tank.

With just three seconds remaining in round two, McGregor scored the decisive victory of a lifetime, with all the pressure of Ireland on his shoulders. He is clearly a one-of-a-kind superstar in the making - if he isn't one already.

Sorry @KB_314 - no photos, I hand too much Oros to stay awake for the fights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/7/15)

What an event! Incredible fights, great finishes - all in all, one to remember. The Irish fans took over, and a stadium event in Ireland against Aldo would probably make MMA history in many regards!

@johan - your evening must have been insane and I thoroughly enjoyed reading your fight synopsis of the two main events. Lawler didn't disappoint - that's one tough, old-school fighter who never has a boring fight.

And now it's time for a very different type of excitement, the Wimbledon men's final with an appropriate strawberries and cream vape  
Happy Sunday everyone!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/7/15)

A great read, thank you @johan. You should become a commentator for that sport! I shall watch out for the repeat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (19/7/15)

On Friday night, the most exciting fighter in MMA did it again - and I'm not talking about McGregor, Jones or Rousey!

http://bellator.spike.com/fight/c8l3cs/bellator-140-rudy-bears-vs-michael-page


----------



## KB_314 (19/7/15)

...and more highlights at the beginning of this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (2/8/15)

Well, last night Rowdy Rhonda Rousey, my Reo's namesake, knocked out Bethe Correia in a satisfying 34 seconds to remain the undefeated champion. Correia definitely had it coming. A stellar performance from the most dominant fighter in the world.

Shogun Rua defeated Little Nog in a unanimous decision - a rematch of a good fight in Pride, years ago, which Shogun won. It was a close fight - personally I was surprised with the decision though. Not the best fight either way. Pity we didn't get to see Anderson Silva face Shogun instead.

Big Nog also suffered a unanimous decision defeat at the hands of 7 foot Stefan Struve. Also not a particularly memorable fight.


----------



## KB_314 (7/10/15)

Well boys and girls (although I suspect it's just me and johan left ) alot's happened in MMA since the last post. 

Machida has lost to Romero. Man he's good. But being a Machida fan, I wasn't thrilled with the result. Not sure what's next for Lyoto - so good, and for so long undefeated, but he's seen a couple of bad consecutive losses and in the UFC, whether good or bad, that means he's on the cutting block. What else, Bisping beat Leites and reckons he's gonna take the belt soon - happy for the old-timer but also not so sure about the belt! Max Holloway had a surprising victory over the very talented Oliveira and can't be far from a title shot. McGregor would destroy him though (again). Oh, new season of The Ultimate Fighter is a few episodes in. McGregor coaching against Faber - very entertaining, very funny imo and worth watching if anything for the coaches. Johnson has defended his title again, against Dodson, again. This time was even more convincing. Joe Rogan reckons he's the best p4p fighter period. I'm not entirely convinced. The division isn't exactly packed, and to me his big test was against Cruz, where he wasn't able to win a round. But he's improved - just nobody left to fight other than heavier fighters. And finally Cormier is still the champion. Really hard being a Gustafsson fan - another great 5 round fight. This time a split decision. Unfortunately, this time the judges got it right. Cormier is pure hard work and technique. He's beaten more gifted and physically blessed fighters than himself and it was true for this fight too.

In Bellator, Phil Davis won the LH tournament event with a packed card. 2 fights in one night - interestingly Francis Carmont stepped in as King Mo pulled out from an injury in the final. It was also Carmont's second fight of the night! Old school. Entertaining fight especially considering that Phil is the most boring fighter in the galaxy. He beat Carlos Newton earlier in the evening. Tito Ortiz lost (obviously) to Liam Mcgeary - man he needs to join the UFC - amazing fighter and worth you tubing if you haven't seen him fight. Currently the Bellator LHW champion. Josh Thomson won his first Bellator fight on that card as well, and Melvin Guillard lost in his Bellator debut.

And lastly, the big news... Fedor Emilianenko is going to fight again. Unfortunately not in the UFC, but he'll be the main card on Bellator, and I think on New Years Eve. 

And here is a new 20 min dockie about Michael Page - still think the most exciting prospect in MMA, certainly outside of the UFC.

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/10/go-beh...ael-venom-page-in-our-new-mvp-247-documentary

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (8/10/15)

I missed quite a few of them. Thanks for keeping us updated @KB_314. I must commend you in the compact, yet informative way you summed up the current status of this exhilarating sport, well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (9/10/15)

johan said:


> I missed quite a few of them. Thanks for keeping us updated @KB_314. I must commend you in the compact, yet informative way you summed up the current status of this exhilarating sport, well done.


Appreciate that Johan. I must say, it's one of my 3 passions - architecture by day, mma by night, and vaping... all day and all night! So these posts don't take effort at all - just nice to meet someone else who loves it as much as I do! My posts just give the bottom lines though - I prefer your blow-by-blow synopses of the big fights

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/10/15)

MMA fans - After the rugby, at 7pm, South Africa's Garreth "Soldierboy" Mclellan fights in the opening bout at UFC Dublin. Hopefully it'll be a good day for us across the board!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (26/10/15)

We kicked ass!


----------



## eviltoy (27/10/15)

Need to watch the fight been too busy with work to keep up


----------



## groovyvaperman (27/10/15)

KB_314 said:


> We kicked ass!


In the rugby or mma?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

groovyvaperman said:


> In the rugby or mma?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



_"Soldier Boy_" in the UFC Dublin mma, gave bubba bush some couch lock with his left, left it to the bitter end though.. looked like 3 secs to go.

http://rgbculture.com/2015/10/25/vi...-an-epic-tko-finish-watch-the-full-fight-here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (27/10/15)

blujeenz said:


> _"Soldier Boy_" in the UFC Dublin mma, gave bubba bush some couch lock with his left, left it to the bitter end though.. looked like 3 secs to go.
> 
> http://rgbculture.com/2015/10/25/vi...-an-epic-tko-finish-watch-the-full-fight-here


Yeah very exciting fight - thoroughly enjoyed it. 
For me, Garreth showed great defence in the first round, considering he was underneath a BJJ blackbelt - he was never in danger or hurt, but he still probably lost the round based on Bush controlling position for most of the round - but as soon as he could, Garreth attacked the neck.
The second and third rounds though - very dominant and he was all set for the decision win imo. I love that he still pushed hard for a finish, and got it! Dana will have liked that too I'm sure 
Hopefully this was enough for Soldierboy to fight again soon, and maybe on the main card even.


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

Normally I dont watch, gets me too pumped to go sleep, but you commentary nudged me into the google "rabbit hole", and the rest, as they say, is history.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (28/10/15)

blujeenz said:


> Normally I dont watch, gets me too pumped to go sleep, but you commentary nudged me into the google "rabbit hole", and the rest, as they say, is history.


lol - when I watch before bed, my better half complains that I start doing jiu jitsu and trying to arm-bar her in my sleep

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KB_314 (15/11/15)

WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/11/15)

KB_314 said:


> WOW
> View attachment 39191



And she did it with a KO! Holly Holm shocked the world to become the new UFC women’s bantamweight champion at UFC 193 in Melbourne, rocking Ronda Rousey with a knockout kick that left the world stunned.

Here's the highlights:

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/11/ron...fc-193-video-highlights-ko-ufc-fox-highlights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (15/11/15)

Sad to see Ronda lose but she needed this to keep her hungry or she will never be ready for cyborg

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (9/12/15)

*The only man to have fought both McGregor and Aldo offers his prediction (Video)*



I totally disagree, Conor is in the best physical shape ever, and mentally he has already win, but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (9/12/15)

Twitter, The Notorious said: "It'll be a 'Beautiful Day' Saturday when I unify my belts for Ireland. Will my fellow countrymen U2 be watching UFC194?"#UFC194? #U2ieTour #U2onHBO
The band, who played four shows at the 3Arena last month, replied to their fellow Irish man in typical Irish fashion. They posted: "_Beidh rírá agus ruaille buaille de satharn san Las Vegas! Éirí Conor Éirí!_", meaning "The craic will be had in Las Vegas on Saturday. Rise Conor Rise!".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (11/12/15)

Just some info for those that don't have a Kodi (XBMC) box, you can stream all the bouts (and almost any other live sport) live on the following url's:

http://ifirstrow.eu/sport/boxing-wwe-ufc.html
http://www.stream2watch.co/sports
http://www.crichd.tv/
http://bosscast.net/
http://www.fromhot.com/

Very nice video of how Conor McGregor (Notorius) got this quickly so far up the rankings:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (11/12/15)

Ran across this yesterday.
Enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (11/12/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Ran across this yesterday.
> Enjoyed it.






hahahahaha  thank you for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/12/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Ran across this yesterday.
> Enjoyed it.




Would love to see him wet himself when he stands in front of the real MMA or UFC guys in the octagon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (12/12/15)

johan said:


> *The only man to have fought both McGregor and Aldo offers his prediction (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> I totally disagree, Conor is in the best physical shape ever, and mentally he has already win, but that's just my opinion.



I like McGregor,he's a machine but Aldo is one tough SOB,should be good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (12/12/15)

Hope mcgregor whoops some ass.....

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> I like McGregor,he's a machine but Aldo is one tough SOB,should be good!



Its going to be epic - the best fight of the year along with the co-main event Chris Weidman vs Luke Rockhold. Obviously I am a Conor McGregor fan, but as you rightly said; its going to be tough, Jose Aldo is the longest reigning featherweight UFC champ after all, as well as the bookies favorite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/12/15)

johan said:


> Its going to be epic - the best fight of the year along with the co-main event Chris Weidman vs Luke Rockhold. Obviously I am a Conor McGregor fan, but as you rightly said; its going to be tough, Jose Aldo is the longest reigning featherweight UFC champ after all, as well as the bookies favorite.


I'm primarily a boxing man but I like the way CM fights so with the big UK boxing bill tonight its a good weekend of sports for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (12/12/15)

With all that shit talk that mcgregor gave aldo "put you on my lap" etc he's pretty much painted himself into a corner, ie he'll have to win or get handed a lil kitty badge himself.
That said its probably also a mind game that they do, but I feel that if you're good enough you dont need to resort to underhanded tactics.


----------



## gman211991 (13/12/15)

Weidman just lost his title by tko. Rockhold is the new champion

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/12/15)

And the boy from the South of Dublin stood true to his word; defeating the 10 year reigning champ with a hit on the trip-switch within 13 seconds. Conor (Notorius) McGregor is the new UFC Featherweight champion.

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/15)

He said he was going to end it quick and he did it with two punches. Insane

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (13/12/15)

Awesome stuff!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/12/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Ran across this yesterday.
> Enjoyed it.



Thanks for sharing that! I properly laughed out loud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> I'm primarily a boxing man but I like the way CM fights so with the big UK boxing bill tonight its a good weekend of sports for me.


Gotta love a weekend of fights... it's the small things! 
@Genosmate - I too love the sweet science and have for as long as I can remember, and it was what got me watching mma tbh. 
If you haven't already seen it, I highly recommend watching The Ultimater Fighter Season 1, similar to "The Contender". Super easy watching and very entertaining (even for people who aren't interested in fighting of any kind like my better half). I reckon any fan of any martial art or contact sport could get sucked into mma. For boxing fans, it really makes those fight-filled championship weekends more plentiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/12/15)

Awesome to see this thread doing so well! Bless CM! 
I've been quiet because I got a real curve ball at work and my time hasn't been my own. So much so, that I couldn't watch the biggest fight ever until almost 4 days later. This presented an interesting challenge because I could not do anything online that might reveal the result, even work-related online activity was monitored. And everyone around me for that matter. No social media, no Ecigssa notification checking... I finally watched all the fights, and of course the big one. Wow. Here's my usual 2c 
Rockhold was amazing - can't wait to see him fight Romero, and Jacare too (felt sorry for Jacare - imo, he'd long won a shot at the belt and now has to go a few steps backwards).
Conor vs Aldo - I was so split and had it at a boring 50/50. Just didn't know - Aldo's leg kick is not normal. CM has never faced a striker as good as Aldo, or even close. Conor's movement is his biggest asset imo - what would happen if Aldo landed the kicks and eliminated that. Aldo is fast. Has equal or greater one hit knockout power. He has better BJJ. On paper he is better - at least in things that can be quantified and named. But confidence like Conor is rare and powerful - and he's on a wave that few fighters have ever seen - an aura develops and opponents are beaten before they fight. We saw it with Anderson Silva, with Mike Tyson, with Fedor Emilianenko. Plus, did I mention, he's amazingly bloody spectacularly good at fighting. If I were forced to bet my house, I'd have probably gone with CM, but based on gut alone. He really is a special talent. The odds had it for Aldo though, I had heard - to me that reflected an educated MMA audience.
But here's my issue - we still don't have the answer to any of those questions. CM has still never fought Aldo. He got into his head, Aldo was too emotional and wanting to kill him in the first minute, rushed in, and Conor landed a clean left, then hammer fist ko to seal the deal. He or it was not magical or uncommon. Anyone can get caught whether at 14s or at 24 mins 55 seconds into the fight. 
What I'm saying - I had it fractionally for CM against the best on the planet - so I do believe he thoroughly deserves to and has what it takes to be there as undisputed champion, but the rematch with Aldo needs to happen, and soon. MMA fans need to see these two rare & special fighters actually fight while they are both in their prime. My overriding feeling after the fight was disappointment and a feeling of being robbed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (18/12/15)

KB_314 said:


> Awesome to see this thread doing so well! Bless CM!
> I've been quiet because I got a real curve ball at work and my time hasn't been my own. So much so, that I couldn't watch the biggest fight ever until almost 4 days later. This presented an interesting challenge because I could not do anything online that might reveal the result, even work-related online activity was monitored. And everyone around me for that matter. No social media, no Ecigssa notification checking... I finally watched all the fights, and of course the big one. Wow. Here's my usual 2c
> Rockhold was amazing - can't wait to see him fight Romero, and Jacare too (felt sorry for Jacare - imo, he'd long won a shot at the belt and now has to go a few steps backwards).
> Conor vs Aldo - I was so split and had it at a boring 50/50. Just didn't know - Aldo's leg kick is not normal. CM has never faced a striker as good as Aldo, or even close. Conor's movement is his biggest asset imo - what would happen if Aldo landed the kicks and eliminated that. Aldo is fast. Has equal or greater one hit knockout power. He has better BJJ. On paper he is better - at least in things that can be quantified and named. But confidence like Conor is rare and powerful - and he's on a wave that few fighters have ever seen - an aura develops and opponents are beaten before they fight. We saw it with Anderson Silva, with Mike Tyson, with Fedor Emilianenko. Plus, did I mention, he's amazingly bloody spectacularly good at fighting. If I were forced to bet my house, I'd have probably gone with CM, but based on gut alone. He really is a special talent. The odds had it for Aldo though, I had heard - to me that reflected an educated MMA audience.
> ...



Liked reading your thoughts on the past UFC 194. If I read into the latest comments made by Dana White, it seems that Frankie Edgar will get first shot before a Aldo / McGregor rematch, and that might happen as soon as April 2016.

Regarding Aldo vs McGregor; for me personally its like all individual sports; the contestants at that level are mostly physically equal, what sets them apart on a given day, is their individual mental state when he/she set foot in the octagon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (18/12/15)

johan said:


> Liked reading your thoughts on the past UFC 194. If I read into the latest comments made by Dana White, it seems that Frankie Edgar will get first shot before a Aldo / McGregor rematch, and that might happen as soon as April 2016.
> 
> Regarding Aldo vs McGregor; for me personally its like all individual sports; the contestants at that level are mostly physically equal, what sets them apart on a given day, is their individual mental state when he/she set foot in the octagon.


Yeah Franky looks to be up next, and he deserves it especially after a great ko of Mendes. Mendes vs CM 2 would also be entertaining. The fun and games though will really begin if CM beats all of those guys and moves up to 155... quite a few great fights in his future no doubt!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (22/1/16)

McGregor will fight Dos Anjos for the lightweight belt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coppertop (9/2/16)

KB_314 said:


> McGregor will fight Dos Anjos for the lightweight belt!


So its going to be Rafael dos Anjos... I believe that Conor has what it takes to even take the next weight division. As he said in the press conferences no one has a answer to his left hand. If you watch his series Notorious you will see just how much effort and passion this guys has. I would rate him Higher than Da Silva.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (9/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> So its going to be Rafael dos Anjos... I believe that Conor has what it takes to even take the next weight division. As he said in the press conferences no one has a answer to his left hand. If you watch his series Notorious you will see just how much effort and passion this guys has. I would rate him Higher than Da Silva.



I agree 100% with you Coppertop, not because I'm biased towards McGregor, but because of his mental attitude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (10/2/16)

9 Feb 2016; Conor McGregor: " ... after I destroy Dos Anjos, following will be a rematch with Aldo":

PS. This is the mental attitude of any WINNER in any sport!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/2/16)

Patiently waiting for SA's Gareth Soldierboy Mclellans next UFC fight. Training with Firas Zahabi can only lead to good things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (4/3/16)

So, what is your thoughts on the McGregor - Diaz fight? And Holm and Tate?


----------



## KB_314 (4/3/16)

TylerD said:


> So, what is your thoughts on the McGregor - Diaz fight? And Holm and Tate?


I reckon Holm will win, but Tate's toughness and grit should make for an entertaining fight. My 2c is that Holm wins the decision off her technical striking, boxing & better movement.
McGregor-Diaz. When Conor is involved it's always exciting. When a Diaz brother is involved is always exciting. Should be a cracker. Interested to see Conor against a striker with big reach advantage. At 145 that's often been him. And a BJJ blackbelt (anyone is at risk and he already knows all about losing from a submission). Diaz looked the best he's ever looked in his last fight which he was not supposed to win (Michael Johnson fight). Conor's Conor. I can't wait for this one. I'd not bet my house on either. Diaz is maybe the one person who won't be beaten before the fight. He's too arrogant to care. I'd have to bet on McGregor in the end. But it would be good to see how he handles if things get ugly and into deep waters. He predicted a first round knockout. That's also possible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KB_314 (6/3/16)

Wow! Love this sport.
Tate, who was a couple of minutes away from losing a decision, chokes Holm out and becomes the new BW champion. She didn't tap, so eventually just went to sleep after coming close to losing in the second round to a similar rear naked choke. 
And then Nate Diaz convincingly beats McGregor. First round, maybe to McGregor 10-9, but nothing of real significance happening. Conor started the round well showing a little more aggression, but great boxing and well-timed clean shots from mid-way through the second round hurt McGregor who, then went for a takedown, with Diaz quickly finishing it with another submission.


----------



## KingSize (7/3/16)

Did anyone watch the bloodbath between Boyd Allen and Leon Meynard on Saturday night?


----------



## soofee (7/3/16)

Ufc 196 was nothing short of amazing anyone watch it already ???


----------



## johan (8/3/16)

I missed them all due to Zero connection in Turkey . Glad I missed the McGregor fiasco - I really thought he would make mince out of Nate Diaz.


----------



## Greyz (9/3/16)

Not sure if vaping and MMA go hand in hand but did anybody else here catch the UFC 196 broadcast?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/3/16)

Here is a MMA (if it is the same thing) thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vaping-mma-fans.t7857/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Not sure if vaping and MMA go hand in hand but did anybody else here catch the UFC 196 broadcast?



Hi @Greyz - i have moved your post to this existing thread. 
Thanks for the headsup @Andre


----------



## KB_314 (12/3/16)

After UFC196's upsets, I watched the biggest fighting upsets (or comebacks) I could think of, one after the next  If you haven't seen any of these fights, they are worth the watch. Lemme know if I forgot any crackers

Fedor vs Werdum (Strikeforce 34)
Serra vs GSP (UFC 69)
Silva vs Weidman (UFC 162)
Holm vs Rousey (UFC 193)
Penn vs Hughes (UFC 46)
Penn vs Edgar (UFC 112)
Griffin vs Shogun (UFC 76)
Henderson vs Fedor (Strikeforce 52)
Pettis vs Dos Anjos (UFC 185)
Silva vs Sonnen 1 (UFC 117)
Lawler vs Manhoef (Strikeforce 43)
Liddell vs Jardine (UFC 76)
Holm vs Tate (UFC 196)
McGregor vs Diaz (UFC 196)
Tyson vs Douglas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/3/16)

My short memory span can't keep up with yours @KB_314  - I could recall less than half you mentioned.


----------



## KB_314 (20/4/16)

_"UFC President Dana White announced Tuesday that UFC featherweight champion Conor McGregor has been pulled from his UFC 200 main event against Nate Diaz on July 9.

White revealed that the decision was made by the promotion after McGregor informed UFC officials that he would not participate in any promotional activities, including a commercial shoot and press conferences."_

McGregor then tweeted: _"I have decided to retire young. Thanks for the cheese. Catch ya's later."_

Thoughts?


----------



## blujeenz (20/4/16)

KB_314 said:


> _"UFC President Dana White announced Tuesday that UFC featherweight champion Conor McGregor has been pulled from his UFC 200 main event against Nate Diaz on July 9.
> 
> White revealed that the decision was made by the promotion after McGregor informed UFC officials that he would not participate in any promotional activities, including a commercial shoot and press conferences."_
> 
> ...


Its tough to come back from a hard swallow of humble pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (21/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Its tough to come back from a hard swallow of humble pie.


It's even worse when you retire young because your mouth was bigger than your game.

I really like Mcgregor I believed he was one of the toughest MMA fighters out there. I think he might just be pulling a publicity stunt. No ways he's chicken shit to fight again because Nate won. If he is then I lost all admiration!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/4/16)

I agree with @Greyz, he is too much of a limelight junkie - publicity stunt and maybe a strategic move from his camp, he will come back with a bang.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (21/4/16)

Hearing updates on the story on SA radio, which is pretty amazing and shows what impact he has had in very, very few UFC fights. Probably as important to the sport as the first season finale of the Ultimate Fighter where Griffin/Bonnar put MMA on the map.
So apparently (according to 5FM news at 6) he has now said that he reacted too soon, and is not retiring, but has fallen out with UFC bosses (Fertita & Dana White). Dana though said yesterday that UFC were on good terms with CM and his retirement was up to him.
Either way, this will just make his UFC "comeback" that much bigger (or maybe even back at UFC200?)
I think it was important for UFC to, in a way, get him back in line. He isn't the UFC. He isn't a partner or director. They were there before him and they'll be there after him. Fighters, even champions, are replaceable. They did it with Jones, Anderson and now CM. Plus of course a bitter pill to swallow was a loss (for CM) after all the talk.
He'll be back no doubt - and I'm sure we'll all be excited to see that first fight. I honestly think he has the ability to be one of the best fighters of all time. 
In other MMA news...
Saw an article saying that Fedor Emilianenko (best Heavyweight ever, arguably best fighter a couple of years ago) stated that the chances of him (finally) fighting in the UFC are now very high. The first person to beat him (after many many fights against the best) was Werdum - the current UFC HW champion. This one could be a Tyson-Holyfield type event if they pull it off. Nobody has ever fought for a belt in their first fight as far as I know - Anderson got it on fight #2 -, but with those credentials I'd say it's warranted. Plus, if he fought someone else and lost, it would make a Werdum fight an anti-climax. Just my 2c though on all that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/4/16)

Seems like Mcgregor doesnt own his own life and had a fallout with the politics in UFC.



> UFC star Conor McGregor is not retired. He just wants to focus on what he feels is his real job -- fighting.
> 
> McGregor, 27, released a statement on social media Thursday stating he was not retired, despite a post earlier in the week that said he was stepping away from the sport. On Tuesday, UFC pulled McGregor from a scheduled rematch against Nate Diaz at UFC 200 on July 9, saying McGregor had refused to fly to Las Vegas to participate in promotional obligations.
> 
> ...



I picked up from his post fight interview that he didnt manage his stamina properly, maybe a training issue that he wants to correct but is being hampered by promotions.
Personally I think he came out aggressively due to his arrogance of believing he wouldnt need to last more than one round, thus the energy wasteage.
He does speak himself up rather highly, takes longer for the ego to heal than the body.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (21/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Seems like Mcgregor doesnt own his own life and had a fallout with the politics in UFC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So happy to read that Mcgregor is going back to concentrate on fighting. I watched a MMA show on YT and they were saying they pushing from a Mcgregor and Diaz rematch. Diaz isn't pleased as he feels like the MMA just wants to make Mcgregor champion. Even moving the weight class around to suit Mcgregor. 
I'm glad if he's standing against it. Shows he's not falling for the hype promotional aspect of MMA - the MMA benefited from the friction and turmoil surrounding their fight build up.
I hope Mcgregor comes back swinging he's 1 of the best fighters as well as entertainers in the sport today.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (8/5/16)

This would be interesting http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...ls-speculation-of-fight-with-floyd-mayweather

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (8/5/16)

Genosmate said:


> This would be interesting http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...ls-speculation-of-fight-with-floyd-mayweather


Yeah that would be some event. And both of them love money enough for it to actually happen!

My , Conor would quickly dismantle Floyd in a street fight, and in an MMA cage as well. 
But in a ring, Floyd's boxing skills are far superior and Conor really stands no chance. He hits harder, but Floyd doesn't get hit (even by Pacquiao). Conor's movement and Floyds "strategic sensibility" might mean a decision rather than knock-out. But if Conor won a single round on the cards I'd be surprised.
As both a boxing and MMA fan, I'd also love to see Pacquiao/Mcgregor in a boxing ring!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/5/16)

KB_314 said:


> Yeah that would be some event. And both of them love money enough for it to actually happen!
> 
> My , Conor would quickly dismantle Floyd in a street fight, and in an MMA cage as well.
> But in a ring, Floyd's boxing skills are far superior and Conor really stands no chance. He hits harder, but Floyd doesn't get hit (even by Pacquiao). Conor's movement and Floyds "strategic sensibility" might mean a decision rather than knock-out. But if Conor won a single round on the cards I'd be surprised.
> As both a boxing and MMA fan, I'd also love to see Pacquiao/Mcgregor in a boxing ring!


Have to agree with you,especially about the money.
I don't see the 'money' getting in a cage and CM can forget about trying to beat him in a ring.
May turn into some sort of exhibition bout.
Let's hope they get something on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/5/16)

Conor won't last 12 rounds with money and I think money will drop him at round 6 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (8/5/16)

Im thinking Conor might use the feet or a ground attack, wonder what the rules will be?


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Im thinking Conor might use the feet or a ground attack, wonder what the rules will be?


It would be a standard boxing match (Marquess of Queensberry rules, slightly adjusted). Definitely giving Floyd a huge advantage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/16)

Looks like Overeem will be the next in line for a Heavyweight title shot, facing the winner of Werdum/Miocic. Was sad seeing Arlovski lose - really thought he could beat all odds and find himself in a title shot again. Who do you peeps see winning the Werdum fight?

This weekend is a _massive _fight card in Brazil. Werdum, Anderson Silva, Jacare Souza, Vitor Belfort, Shogun Rua, Noguera, the UFC debut of Cris Cyborg , Demian Maia... all on the same card. Should be a good one!


----------



## blujeenz (12/5/16)

KB_314 said:


> Who do you peeps see winning the Werdum fight?


Werdum, he beat both Emelianenko brothers, more experiened.
Werdum seems to have far more credentials than Miocic's "boxing & wrestling".
I think a Miocic win would be considered an upset...my money would be on Werdum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/16)

Have just seen and read that Anderson Silva / Uriah Hall is not happening. Silva had to have surgery (gallbladder removal)


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Werdum, he beat both Emelianenko brothers, more experiened.
> Werdum seems to have far more credentials than Miocic's "boxing & wrestling".
> I think a Miocic win would be considered an upset...my money would be on Werdum.


 I still think Henderson & Werdum both got a little lucky against Fedor! but it seems chances are good of him finally joining the UFC... there are some awesome match-ups in HW if it happens.
I also think Werdum has a good chance against Miocic - few more tools and lots of experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/5/16)

So much for me thinking Werdum with his many tools would take the fight. 

This quote pretty much sums up their clash at UFC198


> Miocic folded "Vai Cavalo" in the first round because the Brazilian decided a solid gameplan included running forward with his chin up and his arms flailing. The challenger passively backpedaled and uncorked a stinging right hand, one that sent the now ex-champ into la-la land.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (17/5/16)

So I just got through watching UFC 198 and after watching Werdum drop like that I must say I'm seriously disappointed. 5 championship rounds scheduled and the fight barely went 3 minutes. 
Werdum looked weak, I mean you come iat Miocic swinging your arms like an Orangutan and he took you down with a short right. Weak!

On the up side UFC 200 looks to be a winner. Jose Aldo vs Frankie Edgar and Cormier vs Jones and Tate vs Nunes. Looking forward to the Cormier/Jones fight - this beef has gone on long enough and NEEDS to be settled!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KB_314 (4/6/16)

The greatest. RIP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (4/6/16)

KB_314 said:


> The greatest. RIP
> View attachment 56536



Cheers my childhood hero; "Float like a Butterfly, Sting like a Bee"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/6/16)

Holloway and Lamas last 10 second standoff and trade was the highlight of UFC 199 for me. Anyone else catch the fights?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (8/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Holloway and Lamas last 10 second standoff and trade was the highlight of UFC 199 for me. Anyone else catch the fights?


Indeed! But not the undercard yet (I heard there was another cracker).
The last 10 seconds of that fight was absolutely awesome. Re-watched it a couple of times.


----------



## Greyz (8/6/16)

KB_314 said:


> Indeed! But not the undercard yet (I heard there was another cracker).
> The last 10 seconds of that fight was absolutely awesome. Re-watched it a couple of times.



I must have watched those last 10 seconds about 10 times now too. Really uncommon to see that anymore, I have only seen that type of stand and brawl at some early EFC matches. Okes are literally just swinging and hoping to land one.
The title fight with Rockhold vs Bisping was also good, Bisping knocked himon his backside. I really thought Rockhold would win but expected a tough fight because Bisping can take a hit.
Did you see that guys face after the Anderson match? Damn he took a beating and still won!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (8/6/16)

In my view, Anderson beat him twice in the same fight! And it showed in his face  I scored only the first 2 rounds to Bisping and the next 3 to Silva. 
But he left no doubt against Rockhold. I'm happy for him because he's been trying for so long. But I don't think he has enough to defend the title for long. Rockhold should have learned not to be over-confident after Belfort knocked him out. Now his chin is questionable too. Whoever holds the belt, if Silva wins his next fight be it against Hall or anyone else, they will give him one last shot at getting his belt back before retirement. And after watching the Bisping fight, he could well do it.
Hendo vs Lombard was also very entertaining and surprising. Lots of action!
And what do you think of Brock Lesnar returning to MMA? Against Mark Hunt at UFC200


----------



## Greyz (8/6/16)

KB_314 said:


> In my view, Anderson beat him twice in the same fight! And it showed in his face  I scored only the first 2 rounds to Bisping and the next 3 to Silva.
> But he left no doubt against Rockhold. I'm happy for him because he's been trying for so long. But I don't think he has enough to defend the title for long. Rockhold should have learned not to be over-confident after Belfort knocked him out. Now his chin is questionable too. Whoever holds the belt, if Silva wins his next fight be it against Hall or anyone else, they will give him one last shot at getting his belt back before retirement. And after watching the Bisping fight, he could well do it.
> Hendo vs Lombard was also very entertaining and surprising. Lots of action!
> And what do you think of Brock Lesnar returning to MMA? Against Mark Hunt at UFC200



I didn't want to say it but I also felt Anderson won that fight. Anderson hardly looked like he was even in a fight, Bisping looked like he was hit by a train.
I think Anderson does himself no favour with his show boating, he's a very unorthadox fighter and I love watching him. He has crazy power for his thin frame. I just wish he'd get more busy in the ring, I think this is why he loses fights. He might come out of the fight looking better but the other fighter wins simply on points. Because they worked more and landed more, even if they insignificant, they win the rounds on points.
Rockhold was too cocksure, he was chirping Bisping before they started the match. Bisping has got some serious heart and while I agree he won't last much longer in the ring because of his age, I'm hoping he gets to defend his title at least once. I don't believe your a true champion till you have defended your title.
I really thought Henderson was done for sure, there were moments in the 1st round where I thought thats it Lombard is going to finish him off. but man that guy is tough, he came back into the 2nd round and won it. I think Lombard was burnt out after that 1st round. He was hardly moving from the start of the 2nd round. Lombard has power but what the hell is he doing in MMA when every fight I watched him in he can't go the distance. But what a good fight nonetheless.
Can't wait for next month when UFC 200 rolls around and we get to see Jones vs Cormier, Aldo vs Edgar and Nunes vs Tate - we getting spoilt with 3 title fights in one event! Not too excited by the undercard line up but you never know. The undercard fights really produced in UFC 199.

I'm kind of 2 minded about the return of Brock, I wasn't into MMA as much when he was fighting but I have watched some of his UFC fights on TV and YT. He's been away for a long time, lets see how much ring rust hes sitting with. I just get the feeling this is more about publicity than anything else. I hope I'm wrong and I hope Brock is back. I like the way Brock handles his ground game. For guy of his size he's fast on the ground, you never want to have Brock ontop of you in side mount...

What did you think of the Urijah vs Cruz match? I was highly disappointed, all that smack talk and all it took was a few good shots to put Urijah on his back and he was defending the rest of the 5 rounds. What a let down :'(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/7/16)

Jon Jones is out of Saturday's UFC 200 main event. Tested positive for a PED. He claims he knows nothing about anything illegal - but a banned substance was found in one of his "supplements". Heard it all before, right? He also faces a possible 2 year ban.
What a huge let-down for MMA fans and the event as a whole. I'm not sure which fight will replace the main event, but would be surprised if they make Lesnar face 5 rounds, so I'm guessing it'll be Aldo vs Edgar. Seems far too late to find another opponent for Cormier. I haven't really dived into the story online, just sharing news I just heard. Anyway, time to watch France vs Germany

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/7/16)

Greyz said:


> I didn't want to say it but I also felt Anderson won that fight. Anderson hardly looked like he was even in a fight, Bisping looked like he was hit by a train.
> I think Anderson does himself no favour with his show boating, he's a very unorthadox fighter and I love watching him. He has crazy power for his thin frame. I just wish he'd get more busy in the ring, I think this is why he loses fights. He might come out of the fight looking better but the other fighter wins simply on points. Because they worked more and landed more, even if they insignificant, they win the rounds on points.
> Rockhold was too cocksure, he was chirping Bisping before they started the match. Bisping has got some serious heart and while I agree he won't last much longer in the ring because of his age, I'm hoping he gets to defend his title at least once. I don't believe your a true champion till you have defended your title.
> I really thought Henderson was done for sure, there were moments in the 1st round where I thought thats it Lombard is going to finish him off. but man that guy is tough, he came back into the 2nd round and won it. I think Lombard was burnt out after that 1st round. He was hardly moving from the start of the 2nd round. Lombard has power but what the hell is he doing in MMA when every fight I watched him in he can't go the distance. But what a good fight nonetheless.
> ...


Yep, I agree with all of your points. As far as Anderson, I think he can still get the belt and end on a high. The showboating, in my view, is to compensate a little. He's not young and the speed and chin isn't quite there anymore. In a way though, it's also what makes his fights so much fun. It's only ever really failed him once - the first Weidman fight. The second was an injury, and all he did wrong with Bisping was get off to a slow start, but still really should have one that fight. A re-match, for the title, will be just what the doctor ordered 
The Cruz fight was very disappointing. But the Henderson fight was a treat. Lombard would be deadly but only fights for a round it seems - very entertaining fight though. Lot's of fights coming up, even without Jones - 3 events in 3 nights!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (7/7/16)

KB_314 said:


> Jon Jones is out of Saturday's UFC 200 main event. Tested positive for a PED. He claims he knows nothing about anything illegal - but a banned substance was found in one of his "supplements". Heard it all before, right? He also faces a possible 2 year ban.
> What a huge let-down for MMA fans and the event as a whole. I'm not sure which fight will replace the main event, but would be surprised if they make Lesnar face 5 rounds, so I'm guessing it'll be Aldo vs Edgar. Seems far too late to find another opponent for Cormier. I haven't really dived into the story online, just sharing news I just heard. Anyway, time to watch France vs Germany



Main that blows! Jon Jones had his title stripped for testing positive, now again, come on! Ha ha looks like Jon Jones needed an extra boost to win  
I can't see Brock going past 4 rounds, if he doesn't ground and pound his opponent within 3 rounds there's a very high chance he will lose. Brocks been his bully self but let's see if his game is as big as his mouth. 2 and a half years out of MMA is like a life time...

Laters, my teams behind  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (8/7/16)

Anderson Silva steps up to fight Cormier on Saturday night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (8/7/16)

And Eddie Alverez - wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/7/16)

The women's bantamweight title is seemingly the belt nobody wants. Holly beats Ronda, Miesha beats Holly, Amanda beats Miesha, anybody see Amanda keeping the belt for longer than one fight? Things were a lot simpler when Ronda was just arm-barring everybody in round 1.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314 (20/8/16)

What do you guys think? 
Diaz vs McGregor? 
Rumble vs Teixeira? Story vs Cowboy?
Excited for this one!


----------



## blujeenz (20/8/16)

KB_314 said:


> What do you guys think?
> Diaz vs McGregor?
> Rumble vs Teixeira? Story vs Cowboy?
> Excited for this one!


Diaz
Rumble
Cowboy
Mostly my speculation though, Ive only seen 1 Diaz fight, the McGregor one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (21/8/16)

Thoughts on the decision?


----------



## blujeenz (21/8/16)

KB_314 said:


> Thoughts on the decision?


Didnt watch it.
Just watched some of the post fight interview, where he thought he had it won, he mentioned that he had the fight recorded, so that sounds like a bit of controversy is in the air.


----------



## morras (21/8/16)

No controversy in my mind , he won that fight , do doubt !

he dropped Diaz 3 times , took his leg apart and landed a shitload of very clean punches.......

Diaz is on tough MF.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (17/9/16)

Diaz escapes punishment for vaping "CBD" during press conference, Check it out HERE


----------



## Vape_r (13/11/16)

Amazing fights this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (4/1/17)

RichJB said:


> anybody see Amanda keeping the belt for longer than one fight?



Well, she kept it long enough to matter. Ronda wanted her belt and got a belting instead. Props to her for staying on her feet, even though she was never in the fight. Amanda clearly hits like a train. Neither Miesha nor Ronda, who both have solid chins, could stand up to her. Amanda just lit them both up. Jeez, check what is happening to Ronda's face in this shot:




Rather Ronda than me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (5/1/17)

Cody Garbrandt vs Dominic Cruz - I really like Cody, he's dynamic and has some serious knock out power but I really expected Dom's foot movement and odd style to get the better of him. Man was I wrong and I'm happy that Cody took the fight to Dominic, rounds 1,3 & 4 I gave to Cody. Round 2 saw a bit of action from Dominic and round 5 I sooner forget, Cody seemed to know he'd done enough to win the fight and was basically riding the round out trying to avoid a knock out from Cruz.

As for Ronda Rousey, she cant box but she sure has some great dance moves that are kicking off! Learn how to move like Rousey HERE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (5/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Well, she kept it long enough to matter. Ronda wanted her belt and got a belting instead. Props to her for staying on her feet, even though she was never in the fight. Amanda clearly hits like a train. Neither Miesha nor Ronda, who both have solid chins, could stand up to her. Amanda just lit them both up. Jeez, check what is happening to Ronda's face in this shot:
> 
> View attachment 80656
> 
> ...


That's true - Amanda is the real deal - but we've also seen her get TKO'd a couple of times in UFC and strike force, and a decision loss too. It looked like Cat Zingano, who beat Nunes, was going to be next in line, but then she lost to Pena... the entire division is wide open imo, except that a couple of threats are now moving to their new featherweight division. Gotta love it - such a dynamic sport

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (5/1/17)

Greyz said:


> Cody Garbrandt vs Dominic Cruz - I really like Cody, he's dynamic and has some serious knock out power but I really expected Dom's foot movement and odd style to get the better of him. Man was I wrong and I'm happy that Cody took the fight to Dominic, rounds 1,3 & 4 I gave to Cody. Round 2 saw a bit of action from Dominic and round 5 I sooner forget, Cody seemed to know he'd done enough to win the fight and was basically riding the round out trying to avoid a knock out from Cruz.
> 
> As for Ronda Rousey, she cant box but she sure has some great dance moves that are kicking off! Learn how to move like Rousey HERE


Fully agree. Cody was amazing - if I were a betting man, I'd have lost a lot of money on that fight! 
Dillashaw has to be next, and there's gripes in that one with Dillashaw previously part of Cody's team (seen to have "dumped" the team that made him, to go and train with Duane Ludwig). But the fight I'd be most interested in seeing, if Cody holds the belt, is a rematch with Thomas Almeida!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (5/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Well, she kept it long enough to matter. Ronda wanted her belt and got a belting instead. Props to her for staying on her feet, even though she was never in the fight. Amanda clearly hits like a train. Neither Miesha nor Ronda, who both have solid chins, could stand up to her. Amanda just lit them both up. Jeez, check what is happening to Ronda's face in this shot:
> 
> View attachment 80656
> 
> ...


Think I might need to rename Rowdy Ronda the Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/3/17)

Thoughts on Mcgregor vs Mayweather? 
Bisping vs GSP for the 185 belt?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (16/3/17)

KB_314 said:


> Thoughts on Mcgregor vs Mayweather?
> Bisping vs GSP for the 185 belt?



If McGregor doesn't knock Floyd out in the first few rounds then he's going to lose, FM is a marathon runner when it comes to boxing. He plays the long endurance game and beats opponents with his huge gas tank. Connor has 4 maybe 5 rounds to win, every round after that swings the game in Mayweathers favour.

My heart wants Bisping to win but I remember how dominant GSP was when he was a champ. But then again Bisping has the heart of a warrior and a solid chin, I don't see him going down without giving it his all. 
Guts, power, courage says Bisping but speed, technique and ground game say the winner is GSP...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/3/17)

Greyz said:


> If McGregor doesn't knock Floyd out in the first few rounds then he's going to lose, FM is a marathon runner when it comes to boxing. He plays the long endurance game and beats opponents with his huge gas tank. Connor has 4 maybe 5 rounds to win, every round after that swings the game in Mayweathers favour.
> 
> My heart wants Bisping to win but I remember how dominant GSP was when he was a champ. But then again Bisping has the heart of a warrior and a solid chin, I don't see him going down without giving it his all.
> Guts, power, courage says Bisping but speed, technique and ground game say the winner is GSP...


Fully agree with your thoughts on McGregor/Mayweather. One things for sure, I'll be routing for Conor to knock him out!

Bisping/GSP - with monsters like Romero, Jacare, Weidman & Rockhold in the same division, although an interesting matchup, I'm finding it hard to take this fight seriously as a title fight. It's confusing to me. What happens if GSP wins? No chance he will defend the belt against said monsters. He'd get mauled. Maybe Anderson for the belt, and then they both retire, before it gets taken by the legitimate top guy at 185? Who knows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (16/3/17)

KB_314 said:


> Fully agree with your thoughts on McGregor/Mayweather. One things for sure, I'll be routing for Conor to knock him out!
> 
> Bisping/GSP - with monsters like Romero, Jacare, Weidman & Rockhold in the same division, although an interesting matchup, I'm finding it hard to take this fight seriously as a title fight. It's confusing to me. What happens if GSP wins? No chance he will defend the belt against said monsters. He'd get mauled. Maybe Anderson for the belt, and then they both retire, before it gets taken by the legitimate top guy at 185? Who knows.



I'm also rooting for McGregor to knock Mayweather off his high horse, I been waiting a long time to see that woman beater get what he deserves...

The Bisping/GSP thing threw me by surprise as I truly didn't think GSP would come back at 185. I expected him to rejoin at 170 where he reigned but I suppose GSP is looking for a big pay day. So while I don't think it's the most interesting match up I do think that Bisping is only in it to get paid. Bisping has said he isn't running away from Joel (lets be honest here Romero is a beast - I know I'd be running for the hills) and he said he will face Joel 6 weeks after defeating GSP.

Do you think we will see McGregor/Mayweather happen in June or do you think Floyd is just blowing smoke and creating hype? I'm tired of hearing TMT and their "A-Side" comments, just fight and let the gloves decide who the real "A-Side" is.
IMO, Mayweather better be as good as he thinks he is because McGregor is going to hit him like he's never been hit before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/3/17)

Greyz said:


> I'm also rooting for McGregor to knock Mayweather off his high horse, I been waiting a long time to see that woman beater get what he deserves...
> 
> The Bisping/GSP thing threw me by surprise as I truly didn't think GSP would come back at 185. I expected him to rejoin at 170 where he reigned but I suppose GSP is looking for a big pay day. So while I don't think it's the most interesting match up I do think that Bisping is only in it to get paid. Bisping has said he isn't running away from Joel (lets be honest here Romero is a beast - I know I'd be running for the hills) and he said he will face Joel 6 weeks after defeating GSP.
> 
> ...


Bisping in it for the money, and GSP for the record books. 
I doubt we'll see Mayweather fight in June. I'm questioning if we'll see the fight at all tbh. I hope we do, but it's a very risky fight for Mayweather and he's dangled carrots and then wriggled out of fights before. For Conor it's sort of a win-win. But honestly, I think Conor could knock him out in a boxing ring if he caught him even once.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (16/3/17)

Agree with @Greyz comment regarding Connor Mcgregor vs. Floyd Mayweather fight, if it does happen. Regarding the Bisping vs.GSP, I really can't see Bisping walk away with a win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (16/3/17)

Mcgregor ftw.Way I see it Connor has nothing to lose,and Floyd has everything to lose.This is where it could get interesting,Floyd is gonna do his whole technical thing trying to score points,and Connor will have one thing on his mind,and thats what hes best at,landing those heavy hands.Little bit of a nostalgic feeling,thinking back to our own Soldierboy vs Jeremy Smith 1st fight,Soldierboy being very technical and balanced and Jeremy wanted to brawl,thats where it got interesting.So lets hope this fight happens,would like to see Floyd meet those Irish hands...


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (16/3/17)

I also think Mayweather is scared but he's now officially announced he's coming out of retirement to fight Conor. He can't back down after that and Conor is ready he is just waiting for the right numbers and he will sign. 
I fully agree that all Conor needs is 1 good punch and he will have FM running scared. Floyd hasnt knocked anyone out since 1999 IIRC - Conor has won the majority of his fights via TKO. 

I can see the puritans screaming but MMA uses 4 ounce gloves and boxing 8 or 10 ounce gloves blah blah blah. All that means to me is that it might take a few blows before Conor knocks him out. But in the end Conor is going to knock him out. Floyd knows it and his whole team knows it, thats why he only agreed to a boxing match. In the cage he wouldn't last 60 seconds...

I really hope @johan that your wrong I need Bisping to beat GSP so that we can see Bisping vs Romero. There's so much tension and fueding between those two that I want to see them settle it in the cage.


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

So what happened with these fights guys?
Loved reading the comments beforehand and didnt see the fights - but am curious

@johan , @Greyz, @KB_314


----------



## Genosmate (19/3/17)

Silver said:


> So what happened with these fights guys?
> Loved reading the comments beforehand and didnt see the fights - but am curious
> 
> @johan , @Greyz, @KB_314



Bisping vs GSP doesn't have a date set yet AFAIK and the mad Irishman can't wait to earn some of the money that Mayweather generates.
Lots of real good boxers have tried and failed to hit Mayweather,it will be very interesting to see if CM can straighten him out!


----------



## KB_314 (19/3/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Mcgregor ftw.Way I see it Connor has nothing to lose,and Floyd has everything to lose.This is where it could get interesting,Floyd is gonna do his whole technical thing trying to score points,and Connor will have one thing on his mind,and thats what hes best at,landing those heavy hands.Little bit of a nostalgic feeling,thinking back to our own Soldierboy vs Jeremy Smith 1st fight,Soldierboy being very technical and balanced and Jeremy wanted to brawl,thats where it got interesting.So lets hope this fight happens,would like to see Floyd meet those Irish hands...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310


Yep that sounds about right. Did you watch Garreth last weekend in Brazil? Wasn't an easy fight to watch. Really tough opponent who I think will soon be a big name in the sport. But as for Soldierboy, I just hope he gets another shot in the UFC.


----------



## KB_314 (19/3/17)

Silver said:


> So what happened with these fights guys?
> Loved reading the comments beforehand and didnt see the fights - but am curious
> 
> @johan , @Greyz, @KB_314


There were a few smaller fights last night @Silver but the two being spoken about have yet to happen. Those could be called "super fights" in that they offer something unusual or unique between megastars:

Bisping vs GSP - in Bisping we have a tough, hard-working Brit who has been in the sport for a long long time. He won one of the earliest "Ultimate Fighter" seasons (the reality TV show featuring prospective fighters living in a house together, fighting off each week until there is one man standing at the end). As a 185 pound middleweight he always wanted the title, but few people ever thought he'd get it, especially with Anderson Silva (perhaps the greatest of all time - Muhammed Ali great) being champ through that period. But Bisping is like the little engine that could - not as much natural talent, but huge heart and works harder than most. Towards the end of his career, a turn of events found him facing a strong champion who he was not meant to beat. But he won, knocking out the big favorite in the first round (few months ago in 2016). Now he's champ, has more attitude than ever before, but with much younger & stronger bulldogs waiting in line. Scary for him, except that suddenly, the most dominant welterweight champion of all time (lighter, at 170 pounds), Georges St Pierre (GSP), one of the all time greats who has been in retirement for a couple of years, is back and he wants a second title, now at 185 pounds. His best shot at that is right now, against Bisping. If not Bisping at 185, it would have had to be Conor at 155, but he's currently occupied  So that fight will happen no doubt, and probably in the next couple of months. GSP can become one of few to have titles in 2 different weight classes, and Bisping is seeing dollar signs (in the UFC, only belt holders get a percentage of sales in PPV events, and GSP is a name who will bring in more Pay-Per-Views than anyone else Bisping might face). Who will win? I really don't know. For me it could go either way. I see a decision though, and honestly, a slightly boring fight. But could be dead-wrong about that.

McGregor vs Mayweather, if it happens, will no doubt be the biggest fight of all time, in either Boxing or MMA. In terms of money, nothing will have come close. That fight, if/when it happens, is not one that you will be able to miss! Floyd is unbeaten in the ring, highly technical, probably the best boxer of his time, and retired. Conor is a young megastar the likes of which MMA has never seen. His confidence is there, momentum is high, and it comes from him being an incredibly gifted fighter, at any weight division. And to go with his almost un-human movement abilities and skill, he has mad power. In a cage, Mayweather wouldn't stand a chance to last more than a few seconds. In a ring though, the boxing fans reckon he will destroy Conor with his superior boxing skills. It's possible. The MMA die-hards, the majority of whom are also boxing fans or at least, were boxing fans before MMA existed, aren't so sure of that

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/17)

Thanks @KB_314 - so interesting
Will try watch these fights if they happen. Please let us know when and where if they do happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (30/4/17)

Heavyweight Boxing, Anthony Joshua vs Wladimir Klitschko, guys... you have to watch this fight if you haven't already. WOW. Heavyweight boxing at it's best. Honestly, historic fight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DotDubb (30/4/17)

KB_314 said:


> Heavyweight Boxing, Anthony Joshua vs Wladimir Klitschko, guys... you have to watch this fight if you haven't already. WOW. Heavyweight boxing at it's best. Honestly, historic fight.


Wow, I saw the highlights on YouTube. Awesome fight. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/5/17)

Miocic knocked out dos Santos in the heavyweight title fight last night. Far from the 5 round battle the last time they fought (where dS won), this was over in the first round.
The highlight for me was the undercard main fight - Poirier vs Alvarez. It was declared a no contest, but was a great fight while it lasted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> Miocic knocked out dos Santos in the heavyweight title fight last night. Far from the 5 round battle the last time they fought (where dS won), this was over in the first round.
> The highlight for me was the undercard main fight - Poirier vs Alvarez. It was declared a no contest, but was a great fight while it lasted.



What juice were you vaping when this fight took place @KB_314 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/5/17)

Silver said:


> What juice were you vaping when this fight took place @KB_314 ?


Carnage!
True story

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> Carnage!
> True story



Presume a tank?
Because you are too glued to the screen to drip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/5/17)

Silver said:


> Presume a tank?
> Because you are too glued to the screen to drip?


lol. Yep. The Kayfun 5. Also the reason my 120ml bottle of Carnage is now finished! Great pairing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> lol. Yep. The Kayfun 5. Also the reason my 120ml bottle of Carnage is now finished! Great pairing.
> View attachment 94583



Only tasted that juice once before from someone else
Remember it was gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (15/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> Miocic knocked out dos Santos in the heavyweight title fight last night. Far from the 5 round battle the last time they fought (where dS won), this was over in the first round.
> The highlight for me was the undercard main fight - Poirier vs Alvarez. It was declared a no contest, but was a great fight while it lasted.



What an event UFC211 turned out to be too! The Jedrzejczyk vs Andrade was a great example of Power vs Precision. The Champ really maintained her calm amidst the almost non-stop on slaught from Andrade. I was surprised at how hard she hit the champ and even had her stunned a few times. 

I can't wait for UFC 214 when Jon Jones finally faces DC, by the looks of things and the way DC carries on, Jon Jones is is his head. I've never really seen DC get so worked out over an opponent. I guess becoz he's never actually beaten JJ to win the title instead having it bestowed upon him after it was stripped from JJ for the hit and run incident. Or maybe it's because JJ beat him by decision in UFC 182..... sour grapes maybe...

Either way DC vs JJ will be an outstanding duel between 2 Light HEavey weight greats!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (15/5/17)

Greyz said:


> What an event UFC211 turned out to be too! The Jedrzejczyk vs Andrade was a great example of Power vs Precision. The Champ really maintained her calm amidst the almost non-stop on slaught from Andrade. I was surprised at how hard she hit the champ and even had her stunned a few times.
> 
> I can't wait for UFC 214 when Jon Jones finally faces DC, by the looks of things and the way DC carries on, Jon Jones is is his head. I've never really seen DC get so worked out over an opponent. I guess becoz he's never actually beaten JJ to win the title instead having it bestowed upon him after it was stripped from JJ for the hit and run incident. Or maybe it's because JJ beat him by decision in UFC 182..... sour grapes maybe...
> 
> Either way DC vs JJ will be an outstanding duel between 2 Light HEavey weight greats!


Yeah I agree - In the first round I wasn't sure if Joanna would be able to get through the power and aggression of Andrade, but she did and it turned out to be a brilliant display of technical striking. Andrade is tough though and didn't stop moving forward until the final bell. Very impressive.

And what about Yair? He's one of the very best of the young, seriously talented prospects. But Frankie Edgar - a legend. I didn't expect such an easy and dominating fight.

Also excited for DC/JJ - he's definitely in DC's head. Lets just hope JJ makes it to the fight. If he doesn't, Manuwa will be waiting and we'll get a good fight either way. I do believe that DC will have a chance to win this time. But I wouldn't bet my house on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (15/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> Yeah I agree - In the first round I wasn't sure if Joanna would be able to get through the power and aggression of Andrade, but she did and it turned out to be a brilliant display of technical striking. Andrade is tough though and didn't stop moving forward until the final bell. Very impressive.
> 
> And what about Yair? He's one of the very best of the young, seriously talented prospects. But Frankie Edgar - a legend. I didn't expect such an easy and dominating fight.
> 
> Also excited for DC/JJ - he's definitely in DC's head. Lets just hope JJ makes it to the fight. If he doesn't, Manuwa will be waiting and we'll get a good fight either way. I do believe that DC will have a chance to win this time. But I wouldn't bet my house on it!



I was so glad when I watched MMA Junkie and Dana was quoted as saying that Bisping and GSP won't happen because that means we will get to see Yoel. Bisping is a tank but Romero is built like an Action Figure. He's an animal in the ring and I think Bisping is in for the hardest fight of his career.

My heart bled for Yair as he was simply out gunned and out manned ans he looked like he genuinely wanted to carry on with the fight. I think it was best they called it off as his eye was bad and he taking more damage every time he was taken down. 

Bring on Fox 25 - my body is ready  

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (15/5/17)

Greyz said:


> I was so glad when I watched MMA Junkie and Dana was quoted as saying that Bisping and GSP won't happen because that means we will get to see Yoel. Bisping is a tank but Romero is built like an Action Figure. He's an animal in the ring and I think Bisping is in for the hardest fight of his career.
> 
> My heart bled for Yair as he was simply out gunned and out manned ans he looked like he genuinely wanted to carry on with the fight. I think it was best they called it off as his eye was bad and he taking more damage every time he was taken down.
> 
> ...


I like Bisping, but imo he's gonna get mauled 
Think he was planning on a win against GSP and then retirement. Now he has to face He-Man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (15/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> I like Bisping, but imo he's gonna get mauled
> Think he was planning on a win against GSP and then retirement. Now he has to face He-Man!


Yeah Bisping ain't gonna win this one, if he does hats off to him because York Romero will be no push over.
In saying that too I seen Bisping win fights where I thought for sure he's going to lose. He's come out on top winning but looking like his opponent been chewing on his face its so messed up....

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/17)

Max Holloway stopped Aldo in the third to take the belt from the long-time champion. My money would have been on Max, although it looked like Aldo was about to end it in the first round. Overall, the event in Brazil was fairly average as far as PPV's go.
A few fights coming up in the not-too-distant future are Cormier vs Jones, Fedor vs Mitrione (Bellator), Chael Sonnen vs Wanderlai Silva (Bellator, and finally!).
In other MMA news, Rory Macdonald's debut in Bellator went well for him - he TKO'd Paul Daley who is no slouch. I'd like to see him get the belt and then fight Michael Paige. When is that guy going to go to the UFC?! Thats about all that comes to mind. I'm sure I'm forgetting a big fight though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (7/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Max Holloway stopped Aldo in the third to take the belt from the long-time champion. My money would have been on Max, although it looked like Aldo was about to end it in the first round. Overall, the event in Brazil was fairly average as far as PPV's go.
> A few fights coming up in the not-too-distant future are Cormier vs Jones, Fedor vs Mitrione (Bellator), Chael Sonnen vs Wanderlai Silva (Bellator, and finally!).
> In other MMA news, Rory Macdonald's debut in Bellator went well for him - he TKO'd Paul Daley who is no slouch. I'd like to see him get the belt and then fight Michael Paige. When is that guy going to go to the UFC?! Thats about all that comes to mind. I'm sure I'm forgetting a big fight though.


Cant wait for the return of bones 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/6/17)

So it looks like we may see a super fight after all.
August 26 at the MGM has been booked by Mayweather Promotions after the UFC lost a September date at Madison Square Gardens. It will be on Showtime (PPV no doubt). That's what we know. No confirmation that it's Mayweather vs McGregor, but that would be the most reasonable guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (14/6/17)




----------



## KB_314 (14/6/17)




----------



## KB_314 (15/6/17)

It has now been confirmed


----------



## RichJB (15/6/17)

I'm not sure why there is such unshakeable belief in Conor. Isn't this the guy who couldn't take Nate's punches first time around? Not dissing Nate but he's hardly a legend in the fight game.

It seems to me that MMA is the sporting world's biggest hype train. First we heard that Brock Lesnar is "the baddest mofo on the planet". Alastair Overeem stopped him with one body kick. And Overeem was subsequently stopped easily himself by other fighters. Then we heard that Ronda Rousey is not only "the baddest mofo on the planet" but the world's most unbeatable fighter in any combat format. Not only was she going to pulverize Mayweather into a bloody heap, she'd have beaten Ali one-handed in his prime, and could even take on Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris simultaneously while blindfolded. Well, she lasted a grand total of 48 seconds against Amanda Nunes. Is this "the most dominant fighter ever in the history of combat sports"?? Really? Seriously? Sounds more like a nine day wonder to me.

Conor is undoubtedly a tough and skilled fighter and a great striker. But I'm not sure he's worth the hype that is put out around him. Still, kudos to him for marketing himself well and cashing in. He knows fighters don't have long at the top so he's making the most of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (15/6/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm not sure why there is such unshakeable belief in Conor. Isn't this the guy who couldn't take Nate's punches first time around? Not dissing Nate but he's hardly a legend in the fight game.
> 
> It seems to me that MMA is the sporting world's biggest hype train. First we heard that Brock Lesnar is "the baddest mofo on the planet". Alastair Overeem stopped him with one body kick. And Overeem was subsequently stopped easily himself by other fighters. Then we heard that Ronda Rousey is not only "the baddest mofo on the planet" but the world's most unbeatable fighter in any combat format. Not only was she going to pulverize Mayweather into a bloody heap, she'd have beaten Ali one-handed in his prime, and could even take on Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris simultaneously while blindfolded. Well, she lasted a grand total of 48 seconds against Amanda Nunes. Is this "the most dominant fighter ever in the history of combat sports"?? Really? Seriously? Sounds more like a nine day wonder to me.
> 
> Conor is undoubtedly a tough and skilled fighter and a great striker. But I'm not sure he's worth the hype that is put out around him. Still, kudos to him for marketing himself well and cashing in. He knows fighters don't have long at the top so he's making the most of it.


You must remember that when he fought nate the first time he was preparing for a lightweight fight which was fought at welterweight. 2nd time around at welterweight again. Conor is definitely not some one who can fight at welterweight and moving up weight classes is definitely a difficult thing to do. So he definitely deserves se credit for what he has achieved in the ufc. My biggest criticism of conor is he is yet to defend a title. Winning the title is one thing defending it when you have everything to lose is another level. As for conor stepping in the boxing ring with no amateur or pro boxing fights, to fight floyd of all people. He will get picked apart by floyd

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (15/6/17)

This is really interesting..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/6/17)

More fight announcements 

BIG boxing *this Sunday morning* guys.


*Andre Ward vs Sergey Kovalev*. This should be one to watch.

In terms of Ring Magazine Ratings, these are the two best pound-for-pound (active) boxers in the world. I have it for Ward.

For me though, the best boxer I've seen in a long time, maybe since Roy Jones Jr, and the man Connor should be fighting (if it's about seeing the most exciting fight, not the biggest names) is Vasyl Lomachenko. He only has 8 pro bouts but an unprecedented amateur record (according to Wikipedia) of 396 wins and 1 loss! Two-time world amateur champion and two time Olympic gold medalist. In his pro _debut_, he won the Featherweight title (WBO) and is now the junior-lightweight champion (WBO). Asides from those wiki-stats, you just have to see this guy fight. Absolutely amazing movement and awareness. Insane speed. I'll post a couple of highlights for those who are interested but haven't yet seen him box. 


Soon after the Mayweather bout we'll see another two p4p kings in September - *Golovkin (ESPN's top rated p4p boxer) vs Canelo Alvarez.* This fight took the date at Madison Square Gardens that was initially earmarked for Mayweather vs McGregor.


And in the spirit of Boxing hosting bigger fights than MMA atm, tomorrow afternoon in the UFC, 18-time boxing champ *Holly Holm will face Bethe Correia* (I know, meh). 

Some (hopefully) decent fights in Bellator next week on June 24. 

*Fedor vs Mitrione* (yippee, Fedor is back), *Chael Sonnen vs Wanderlai Silva* (finally they fight - these ol-timers have despised each other for decades now), and *Lima vs Larkin* for the welterweight belt. I think Larkin has a good chance to win his Bellator debut. Don't know why he's not in the UFC this year as he was winning his fights against top fighters at 170. Hard to imagine how he was once at 205!


----------



## KB_314 (16/6/17)

Vasyl Lomachenko..



Even Joe Rogan had some compliments!


----------



## KB_314 (18/6/17)

Ward won by TKO - it was a decent fight, but unfortunately an early stoppage. I still think Ward would have won the bout, maybe a couple of seconds later, but a pity to see an early stoppage when so much is at stake, and at such a big event.

The Holm vs Correia UFC Fight Night wasn't the best, but it was saved by a vicious head-kick knockout for Holm that came seconds after Correia started taunting her and showing some gamesmanship - somewhat satisfying to see. It was also only the second time I've seen a ref step in to tell the fighters to start engaging! Was all very passive until the violence


----------



## KB_314 (21/6/17)

Not sure if you've all heard, but Matt Hughes, Hall of Famer & UFC legend, was involved in a serious car accident over the weekend. Apparently he was crossing a railway track in his pick-up, and was hit (passenger side) by a train 
He is alive and stable as far as I've read, but is not awake and still unresponsive. He has definitely suffered head trauma, and the day after the accident I read in MMAJunkie that he'd also suffered a collapsed lung. No internal bleeding, and according to his sister, no broken bones. 
His manager reported the day after the accident that he was responsive, but a later statement from his sister (yesterday, also published in MMAJunkie) contradicted that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (27/6/17)

A lot of fights this weekend but imo slightly disappointing in the end. Fedor's comeback didn't go too well and it was over quickly - there was a nice "Rocky" moment though which saw both fighters put each other on the mat at the same time - basically, whoever recovered first would win the fight.


In Bellator NYC the long awaited Sonnen vs Silva fight involved Chael beating up Wanderlai after a takedown in each round. A bit like the Anderson/Sonnen fight, except Wanderlai couldn't find the submission. But demonstrated equally poor takedown defense.
Hmm, what else. Oh, Michael Chandler lost his lightweight Bellator title after what looked like he suffered a broken ankle. It was actually pretty gruesome - his ankle kept caving-in underneath him but he just wanted to keep going! At one point he had his opponent hurt and tried to swarm him, despite his ankle collapsing twice, mid-swarm! Eventually it was stopped by the doctor.
In the UFC, Lee beat Chiesa in a slightly controversial result - he had Chiesa in a choke and the ref stopped it before Chiesa tapped. He immediately protested and it didn't look like he was "out" at all.
And finally, wow. Felice Herrig, whose been fighting very well recently, got an easy and impressive win over Justine Kish. What was funny, memorable and also unfortunate about this one is that Kish seemed to, well, lose control of her bowls, after "exploding" out of what looked like a seriously tight submission hold  Tbh I watched the fight and didn't notice it at the time, but when I saw it online later and checked the footage again, it was unfortunately a true story. She did own the situation afterwards though and Tweeted something ending in "#shithappens", making light of it and having a laugh herself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (28/6/17)

ot


KB_314 said:


> A lot of fights this weekend but imo slightly disappointing in the end. Fedor's comeback didn't go too well and it was over quickly - there was a nice "Rocky" moment though which saw both fighters put each other on the mat at the same time - basically, whoever recovered first would win the fight.
> View attachment 99505
> 
> In Bellator NYC the long awaited Sonnen vs Silva fight involved Chael beating up Wanderlai after a takedown in each round. A bit like the Anderson/Sonnen fight, except Wanderlai couldn't find the submission. But demonstrated equally poor takedown defense.
> ...



I share your sentiment and felt a little let down by Bellator NYC. I had high expectations for the Silva\Sonnen and Matrione\Fedor match ups. While the Silva\Sonnen fight dragged on for 3 rounds, the Matrione\Fedor fight was over very quickly. Silva basically got given an education on how to execute a good ground game, it's like he had no response for Chael on the ground.
It's great to Matrione back in the octagon again and I really want to see his next fight as the Fedor fight didn't show us much. I'm excited he's back as I like his style - the man beat Derek the Black Beast Lewis and that's no easy task! 

UFC Fight Night 25th June: Kevin Lee vs Michael Chiesa....... so much hype, so much trash talking and the fight ends in controversy. This was one fight I had been waiting for since Kevin punched Michael after referencing his mom. I felt that Yamasaki called the fight about 5 seconds too early. In his defense though if you look at the replays, it does look like Chiesa hands go a little limp, almost as though he about to pass out, that combined with how he wasn't fighting Kevin's hands could be what led to Yamasaki stopping the fight. I don't think it was a bad call but more so a premature call - he should have waited a few more seconds. I mean if the guy wont tap then let him pass out he will wake up when the chokes released. This isn't an arm bar where the fighter is in danger of breaking a limb if the ref doesnt stop it.


----------



## KB_314 (8/7/17)

Hey peeps - last night was the TUF Finale (which was the co-main event, between Diego Lima and Jesse Taylor). Jesse Taylor did well to win, but the main event between Michael Johnson and the WSOF 155 champion Justin Gaethje was one of the mosts memorable fights in a long while. I won't say who won because if you haven't seen it, you really should watch it not knowing who wins. But trust me, be sure to watch this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (10/7/17)

KB_314 said:


> Hey peeps - last night was the TUF Finale (which was the co-main event, between Diego Lima and Jesse Taylor). Jesse Taylor did well to win, but the main event between Michael Johnson and the WSOF 155 champion Justin Gaethje was one of the mosts memorable fights in a long while. I won't say who won because if you haven't seen it, you really should watch it not knowing who wins. But trust me, be sure to watch this one



It was a great card with the only disappointment being Nunes bailing out due to bad sinisitus.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/7/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (10/7/17)

johan said:


>



I don't want to say _too_ much because it can become like the damned HE/LE (I hate both of those terms and have never written them until this moment) forum "dialogue". Just that I think Floyd's gonna win, but will def be putting my money on Conor. And I never put money on fights. At those odds, I can't resist. Roughly 5-1 underdog (+500), and as much as 50-1 on per round betting, even for a KO in the first 4 rounds. 

How about Canelo vs Golovkin? That's a massive boxing match too. Not as "spectacular", but should be a great fight. I have it for Golovkin myself but wouldn't bet on either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (10/7/17)

This was a bit long winded, but insightful stuff from MMA striking coach Firas Zahabi on the Conor vs Floyd fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (10/7/17)

One of Vasyl Lomachenko's full fights. Any of his fights are a treat for fans of combat sports. Best boxer in the last 2-3 decades imho. His next fight is on 6 August.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/7/17)

Conor 1, Floyd 0
He was the best at this sort of thing in boxing, but Conor will come out on top every time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (26/8/17)

So... it's almost time. 
And I'm not talking about VapeCon (although that would be exciting too - missing it yet again )
Who do you all have winning? Anyone put money on the fight?


----------



## KB_314 (15/9/17)

Jon Jones has been stripped of his title again. 
Cormier is now the champion. What do you guys think?
He's the most gifted fighter we've ever seen, by miles, but I'm over this guy and I personally think he should never be allowed to fight again. The sad thing is that DC looked amazing and was winning the fight until he got knocked out. I don't think I've ever seen DC looking so good. And now he'll never get a chance to beat Jones. Who knows what would have happened if Jon wasn't cheating.


----------



## RichJB (15/9/17)

I think a fighter can be given a second chance by the sport. Four chances is a little much. It's time for UFC/MMA to ditch Jones and move on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dewald (16/9/17)

Jon Jones completely messed up his career most probably, and selfishly our entertainment. According to some industry insiders, Lesnar was planning on making a comeback. That is, until Jones pissed hot. A fight between those two, with Brock back in good health, would have been epic.

I don't know why a guy with as much talent as Jones would resort to this, he clearly did not need it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (18/9/17)

Dewald said:


> Jon Jones completely messed up his career most probably, and selfishly our entertainment. According to some industry insiders, Lesnar was planning on making a comeback. That is, until Jones pissed hot. A fight between those two, with Brock back in good health, would have been epic.
> 
> I don't know why a guy with as much talent as Jones would resort to this, he clearly did not need it.


I hear you. He had every possibility of becoming the in-desputable GOAT. And with his physical and athletic abilities, he'd have made it difficult for future generations to top. 
As far as Brock (one of the few guys who can "juice" more than Jones ) - personally I'd have been more interested to see Jones fight Gustafsson again. With Rumble facing the winner. Brock also cheated in his last outing and had the "W" struck from his record. He hurt Hunt in that fight and I don't blame Hunt for throwing his toys out the cot. Too much of this kak in fighting. On the plus side, Brock vs Jones is now a possibility outside of the UFC (I hear theres a nice venue in Kazakhstan)


----------



## KB_314 (18/9/17)

Speaking of Kazakhstan - this past weekend saw a massive fight in the boxing world, with 2 of the top pound-for-pound fighters facing off - not something that happens everyday in todays pro-boxing scene (but that problem seems to be improving, thankfully).

GGG vs Canelo Alverez. For me, it was an entertaining fight. I enjoyed the whole fight. But a majority draw? Seriously? Golovkin (GGG) was the clear winner. Close fight, but it shouldn't have been controversial. The judge who scored it 18-10 for Canelo knows she messed up and is a weeping mess at the moment by the looks. She deserves the criticism though. We can't have such poor judging for pro Boxing & MMA. Nevada State seems to be particularly bad.

If anyone saw the fight and is interested, below is the scorecard. Silliness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (25/9/17)

McGregor called it - Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux has been announced. This will be Vasyl's first real professional test and I don't think he'll disappoint.


----------



## KB_314 (5/11/17)

Wow! New champions this weekend: Namajunas, Dillashaw & GSP. What an event at MSG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (5/11/17)

KB_314 said:


> Wow! New champions this weekend: Namajunas, Dillashaw & GSP. What an event at MSG



G S P! G S P!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

